# Smokey Blacks. Anyone else got one?



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

I do. I have a almost 3 year old, Smokey Black American Bashkir Curly Filly. Her name is *Stag Creek Pawnee aka *Pawnee. I love her to death! And so does my older mare. They are inseparable! Anyone else in the forums own a Smokey Black Horse?



































​


----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)

such a beautiful horse!!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't have one... but I think I want one. She is gorgeous.


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh thank you guys! I love her! She was beautiful, which caught my eye, but I didn't buy her until I figured out what an amazing horse she was from the owner and boy did she exceed my expectations after she arrived! Gorgeous in every way (How could she not being Descended from such a stunning Grandsire).


Her Grandsire - *Hawk's Midnite Shadow(Photo owned by Twisted Oaks Farm)









Her Sire - *Prairie Hawk Apache Dun (Photo Owned by Stag Creek Farm)









Her Dam -*Stag Creek Zadie Star (Photo Owned by Stag Creek Farm)







​


----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)

wow he very hansom


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

sheezgottarythm said:


> Oh thank you guys! I love her! She was beautiful, which caught my eye, but I didn't buy her until I figured out what an amazing horse she was from the owner and boy did she exceed my expectations after she arrived! Gorgeous in every way (How could she not being Descended from such a stunning Grandsire).​
> 
> 
> Her Grandsire - *Hawk's Midnite Shadow(Photo owned by Twisted Oaks Farm)
> ...


You're right up the road from me, neighbor.


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> You're right up the road from me, neighbor.


Haha wow. You live literally, a mere hour from me. I didn't even notice that when I have scrolled by your posts in other threads.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

sheezgottarythm said:


> Haha wow. You live literally, a mere hour from me. I didn't even notice that when I have scrolled by your posts in other threads.


My barn is in Navasota, and that's where I spend most of my time. Just a hop and skip from Magnolia.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

So I don't understand. I think its a beautiful color, but I don't see how it is a smokey black? What seperates it from being just black? Her coat has a tint of brown that makes me want to say she is brown with out the soft spots.


----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)

:shock:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Probably comes from the conclusion that the sire carried a cream gene.


----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)

....... awkward...


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Probably comes from the conclusion that the sire carried a cream gene.


Actually, that's not what makes her a Smokey black in my eyes though that would be why she is. Smokey Blacks come from placing a single creme gene on a black horse. It usually presents itself visually as a mostly black horse but in summer and spring when a black horse would fade into rich red tones, the Smokey black fades into a Chocolate or orange tone, retaining the black "points" that can sometimes, if they fade drastically, confuse someone into thinking they are brown or bay. The Smokey Blacks also tend to have Amber eyes even into adulthood rather than the typical brown eyes however, this is not always the case.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

redfox122194 said:


> ....... awkward...


?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

sheezgottarythm said:


> Actually, that's not what makes her a Smokey black in my eyes though that would be why she is. Smokey Blacks come from placing a single creme gene on a black horse. It usually presents itself visually as a mostly black horse but in summer and spring when a black horse would fade into rich red tones, the Smokey black fades into a Chocolate or orange tone, retaining the black "points" that can sometimes, if they fade drastically, confuse someone into thinking they are brown or bay. The Smokey Blacks also tend to have Amber eyes even into adulthood rather than the typical brown eyes however, this is not always the case.


Very interesting! Thank you for sharing. =)

The curly horses are also hypoallergenic, yes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)

he is a very handsome horse.


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Very interesting! Thank you for sharing. =)
> 
> The curly horses are also hypoallergenic, yes?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is true but largely misconceived. Not all of them are. A very curly horse could be full of allergens because they lack the genes that make the curly unique in this sense (When a breeder breeds for curls rather than the breed) As with a properly bred curly, a straight haired curly can even be hypoallergenic if properly bred. This is where the mistake comes with poodles being hypoallergenic. A poodles only difference from a regular dog is the curls and lack of shedding, whereas a properly bred hypoallergenic curly has a gene that makes their skin lack a protein that has been theorized as the result of the allergens.

In the Case of *Pawnee, she is properly bred. I'm allergic to horses (not deathly but enough to be miserable) And I have no reaction to her unless she has been rolling around in her hay xD (Which i am also allergic to.)


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

redfox122194 said:


> he is a very handsome horse.


Who are you talking about? 'Pawnee is a Girl. So are you talking about her Sire (Apache) or her Grandsire (Shadow, whom is also Smokey Black but the picture is a winter one that's why his body is curly)


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

sheezgottarythm said:


> This is true but largely misconceived. Not all of them are. A very curly horse could be full of allergens because they lack the genes that make the curly unique in this sense (When a breeder breeds for curls rather than the breed) As with a properly bred curly, a straight haired curly can even be hypoallergenic if properly bred. This is where the mistake comes with poodles being hypoallergenic. A poodles only difference from a regular dog is the curls and lack of shedding, whereas a properly bred hypoallergenic curly has a gene that makes their skin lack a protein that has been theorized as the result of the allergens.
> 
> In the Case of *Pawnee, she is properly bred. I'm allergic to horses (not deathly but enough to be miserable) And I have no reaction to her unless she has been rolling around in her hay xD (Which i am also allergic to.)


I'm intrigued! A curly is a breed I know less about than I'd like to. So thanks for the info!

And ughhh. I am so very allergic to hay. I have to take Benadryl before and after going to feed. It isn't fair that we should be allergic to thinks or to do with things that make us so happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I'm intrigued! A curly is a breed I know less about than I'd like to. So thanks for the info!
> 
> And ughhh. I am so very allergic to hay. I have to take Benadryl before and after going to feed. It isn't fair that we should be allergic to thinks or to do with things that make us so happy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I fully and entirely agree with that statement. I was THRILLED to find that one of my longtime favorite breeds of horses actually was hypoallergenic. I've always been intrigued by their curls and how gorgeous, rare and wild this breed was. I was searching online one day for curlies for sale with no intention of buying one. I soon fell upon *Pawnee's picture and info, and from then on I could not stop thinking about her, so I bought her xD I have 3 other "Regular" horses that I love to death, but it is nice to have the ability to go out and spend time with a horse without worrying about being miserable later. I take Zyrtec every single day of my life (I do often forget but rarely when seeing the horses which seems to have gotten less severe lately). I take it every day because I'm also allergic (none of them deathly, just enough to make me sneeze every day of my life) to 8 types of trees, 12 molds, 5 weeds, 3 grasses, and horses that are normally found around here. It sucks but I have gotten used to it. But I'd rather be able to just go out and see my horses like normal people and not have to take a pill, or go home and sneeze for two hours...


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Well they are definitely unique. Isnt it funny how people just gravitate to certain breeds?

A black horse is a color I've never owned but absolutely love. I do have a black and white paint but she's certainly not smoky black. Your horses are lovely.


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

Well thank you! My horses rarely see many new people so I rarely get a compliment. It's always nice to hear that someone else feels the same way I do about my horses. They are currently at a barn (The eldest two have been there for the last 7 years) and the barn has really gone under in quality so I have decided to search around to move them away but can't find anyone close enough unfortunately. We currently are the only people who are boarding their horses there anymore and the person isn't taking anyone in anymore because of age issues. The barn was mostly a place to ride the trails (That I love) but there is absolutely no way to train or plan to compete at that place and my dad has not wanted to ever pay for a lesson or competition in my life unfortunately. Just have to start pushing it myself now.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

sheezgottarythm said:


> Well thank you! My horses rarely see many new people so I rarely get a compliment. It's always nice to hear that someone else feels the same way I do about my horses. They are currently at a barn (The eldest two have been there for the last 7 years) and the barn has really gone under in quality so I have decided to search around to move them away but can't find anyone close enough unfortunately. We currently are the only people who are boarding their horses there anymore and the person isn't taking anyone in anymore because of age issues. The barn was mostly a place to ride the trails (That I love) but there is absolutely no way to train or plan to compete at that place and my dad has not wanted to ever pay for a lesson or competition in my life unfortunately. Just have to start pushing it myself now.


Oh no! Well if you're ever in a pickle, I've offered free board to anyone in my area and still offer it. Navasota is a very, very small drive.


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

And yes, Every horse I have come across that I just could not pass up have turned out to be amazing. Something about each of them just somehow without words tells me I was meant to be theirs. With my main Mare, Sweetheart, I saved her from a Neglectful owner when she finally went up for sale at age 2 (now 10) but I was there the day after she was born and spent most of my time with her. The neglect/abuse got to the point I was the only one she trusted though my dad hated her in the early years and many people were like "She'll never be ridden, you should sell her." That wasn't the case, it just took patience, and I broke through on a mental level with her  I think in all truth, she needed me, and I thank god for bringing me into that mare's life that first day of it so I could change it for the better. Odd thing was, she was the ONLY neglected/abused one there on the property. Felt sorry she had to go through that.


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Oh no! Well if you're ever in a pickle, I've offered free board to anyone in my area and still offer it. Navasota is a very, very small drive.



Thank you! I will definitely keep you in mind if I ever come to the point my horses health or well being are in danger. Thank you for the offer! I truly appreciate it.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel your troubles, sister, I am allergic to horses, and cedar trees, it sucks, and unfortunately, both are common in Texas.

I have to take antihistamine before I go out. I used to not be able to brush the horses at all- I had to have someone else do it. I can't touch my face after I pet or brush the horses. 

I found a gaited curly saddle prospect gelding for sale for only $400, but it turned out he wasn't really hypo-allergenic for the type of allergies I had.


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

TexanFreedom said:


> I feel your troubles, sister, I am allergic to horses, and cedar trees, it sucks, and unfortunately, both are common in Texas.
> 
> I have to take antihistamine before I go out. I used to not be able to brush the horses at all- I had to have someone else do it. I can't touch my face after I pet or brush the horses.
> 
> I found a gaited curly saddle prospect gelding for sale for only $400, but it turned out he wasn't really hypo-allergenic for the type of allergies I had.


The best thing you can do is find someone who breeds them and is willing to send a hair sample of the sale horse and let you have the ability to come out and check the horse out in person for yourself so you know whether you are allergic. I wan't too worried where I got my girl because she is a good breeder and has good reviews on her curlies so i didn't do it for my girl but she was exactly what she said she'd be. That's what sucks about breeding only for the curl gene, sometimes you find good deal on a "Hypoallergenic Curly' horse, when in all truth, they aren't hypoallergenic. That's what is great about a Real Curly, you could even have one that looks like a regular horse, no curls, yet be completely hypoallergenic.  Love my curlies. I hope you can get a hold of some relief soon. It's a lot more enjoyable when you can hug your horse without worry.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Possibly have one....although he may just be black too, but he's super cute so will add a pic


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

maddiemaisie said:


> Possibly have one....although he may just be black too, but he's super cute so will add a pic


Oh lord! He's adorable! And as fluffy as I remember my Mini to be when he was little. God I miss those days. He's five now. I hope he does turn out to be Smokey Black when that baby fluff comes out. Sure will be stunning!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Thankyou  he is very adorable (and quite a mischevious monkey!!)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Just a note here - smoky black often doesn't have any indication of being anything but "ordinary" black. They may fade, but they don't have to. If they do fade, it's generally very difficult to distinguish them from a faded black. One of these horses is smoky black, the other is black. Can you tell which?


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

I have no idea :lol: i don't expect i'll ever know what he is for sure....other than "adorable" and that will do me


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

hhhmm...I'm gonna guess the top horse!! Although I know nothing of this particular color. OP, your mare is beautiful!! She is truly unique lookin to me!!!! and that mini colt....aaahhh, my heart may have just been stolen


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

This is Tux. Sire is pali, dam homozygous black. He tested EeCrcr


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Is the one on top the black? :?


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

Pictures are very difficult to tell the specific color but I think thee first one is the Smokey.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Makes me wonder now what my girl is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Bottom one is the smokey black - light tuffs in the ears.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok here is mine. Although I am not sure if she is smokey or not. I have always called her a black even though she is starting to fade now to a brownish red color. I call her black and I am afraid she might be DARK brown but thats ok she is my <3 horse.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

first pic was from this spring. Middle pic is from today. and last pic was from sometime last year all dirty. If that helps.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is my boy, Sparta, that i am pretty sure is a smokey black. he has 2 full sisters that are palominos and 1 appy brother.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

midnighttwilight said:


> Ok here is mine. Although I am not sure if she is smokey or not. I have always called her a black even though she is starting to fade now to a brownish red color. I call her black and I am afraid she might be DARK brown but thats ok she is my <3 horse.


 
I don't think brown, though I'm not good at that one color. What I learned is their muzzle and flanks normally are a lighter shade of color than the rest of their body, that is how you tell. The pictures I see of your girl doesn't seem to do that, so she might be black/smokey black but I won't swear to that.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

I hope so I grew up in LOVE with Walter Farley books and dreaming if having a black Stallion one day. Well,kinda got my dream except she is a mare and a tennessee walker LOL still close enough for me. which is good cause I do not think I can handle a stallion anyway. I had my boy gelded at a year cause he got obnoxius when the girls went into heat in March.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's a smokey black APHA mare, and her 2010 baby. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My guess for Chiilaas pic is the bottom horse.


----------

